# Rosarito



## FHBOY

It has been a long time (December 7th, 2013) since I've posted here, most of the people now do not know me...and in any case it is unimportant. I moved from the USA (East Coast) and have been living in Ajijic for 16 months (full-timer). It is a lovely place and except for one aspect, nothing I would be contemplating moving from, even a remote possibility.

However, just as it took over two years to decide to move here, from a little idea in my head almost three years ago, recently another little idea has popped in. It is/was prompted by high altitude living. Our neighbor is moving to Rosarito because she is no longer, after seven years here, able to breathe properly. Yes, she is affected by a medical condition I fortunately do not have. 

But, I too have felt the effects of living at 5,000 feet, chronic fatigue, trouble sleeping. But these are not debilitating, merely annoying.
The larger issue is that I am an East Coaster, I grew up and lived at sea level and near the ocean for 63 years and, frankly, I miss it, more than I thought I would. With my neighbor looking for a new place in Rosarito and after meeting a couple that own a B&B there, I am wondering how my life would change if I too moved.

I am looking for all the usual info people who relocate look for: environment, weather, climate, housing, cost of living, social activities, cultural stuff, security, demographic, access for travel (intra and inter country). At this point it is just exploratory. I know that when I when on a brief vacay to Nuevo Vallarta, I felt the difference in my physical being (and had a mental rebirth at seeing the ocean).

So, my friends, anyone with first hand knowledge of the Rosarito area of Northern Baja, let me in on it. Would I stay here in Ajijic indefinitely?, Perhaps, there is really nothing that "bad" here. The approximation to GDL and all it has to offer, is great. It is just, without a house to sell (I rent) and with nothing holding me back, maybe I change of environment would be appealing.

Does the aspect of living within 1/2 hour of the US play as a factor with anyone?

BTW - I am a big supporter of Ajijic/Chapala - it is a great place to live, I've gotten involved in many social and communal groups, so I am hardly bored most of the time. I am having a good time here, but I do get restless every now and again. 

And PV and NV are NOT a choice...can't take the heat and humidity.

Peace to all.


----------



## TundraGreen

Welcome back, FHBoy


----------



## AlanMexicali

FHBoy good to hear from you. I know Rosarito very well and yes you guessed it, 25 minutes to the San Ysidro border crossing and then into San Diego is wonderfull. Crossing times are shorter than ever these years, about 1 hour on average except Sundays.

I guess rents there will be about what you pay now. Internet and cable about the same and same quaility plus some San Diego TV channels on the basic cable.

English speakers in businesses, but I doubt as many as Lakeside. That might be a problem.

Lots of pretty girls.

Great wide level beach. Cold wáter. Walmart, Home Depot. Crooked cops. Worst jail in all of Baja. 

15 to 20 minutes to TJ a very interesting place of about 1.4 million. 2 Costcos there and a Sam´s and 2 Smart and Final wholesale resturant supplies. Great restuarants of all values. Lots of pretty girls.


----------



## lagoloo

"lots of pretty girls" might not be an advantage to a married guy, eh?
FHboy: I feel your discomfort, having also always lived at sea level on the West coast.
I'd be living at the coast, but the places where the real amenities are (and to me, being close to the border isn't one of them) are too hot and humid for comfort. Our original plan was Mazatlan, but that climate crossed it off our list. We started in San Miguel and wound up here by default. This was the "goldilocks" altitude and climate.

Take a walk on that long Malecon every morning for a few months, and you'll find your lungs expanding to suit. (or not). Good luck.


----------



## Longford

Regarding living at higher altitudes: I was surprised living at almost 8,000 feet in the D.F. didn't negatively impact me. I think it took a few months for my body to acclimate, but it was a quick adjustment ... considering I'd moved to the D.F. from a city which sits at 600 ft. altitude.


----------



## AlanMexicali




----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> Regarding living at higher altitudes: I was surprised living at almost 8,000 feet in the D.F. didn't negatively impact me. I think it took a few months for my body to acclimate, but it was a quick adjustment ... considering I'd moved to the D.F. from a city which sits at 600 ft. altitude.


How old were you when you were living in Mexico City? The older you are, the longer it will take your body to get used to living at 8000 feet.


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> How old were you when you were living in Mexico City? The older you are, the longer it will take your body to get used to living at 8000 feet.


I was in my 40s. Even with my visits now, ranging from a few days to a couple of weeks ... and moving from one of the coastal areas in Mexico back into the D.F. ... I don't sense any negatives. I have friends who've travled with me who haven't adjusted well when visiting.


----------



## chicois8

lagoloo said:


> "lots of pretty girls" might not be an advantage to a married guy, eh?
> FHboy: I feel your discomfort, having also always lived at sea level on the West coast.
> I'd be living at the coast, but the places where the real amenities are (and to me, being close to the border isn't one of them) are too hot and humid for comfort. Our original plan was Mazatlan, but that climate crossed it off our list. We started in San Miguel and wound up here by default. This was the "goldilocks" altitude and climate.
> 
> Take a walk on that long Malecon every morning for a few months, and you'll find your lungs expanding to suit. (or not). Good luck.



Well at least Rosarito will not have high humidity.........or at least not very often......


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> I was in my 40s. Even with my visits now, ranging from a few days to a couple of weeks ... and moving from one of the coastal areas in Mexico back into the D.F. ... I don't sense any negatives. I have friends who've travled with me who haven't adjusted well when visiting.


You're lucky, then. But since FHBOY is somewhere in his sixties, I believe, it's no surprise that the transition from sea level to Ajijic-level has been more difficult for him than it was for you in your forties.


----------



## AlanMexicali




----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> mexican girls the most beautiful in the planet - YouTube


So, Alan, which one is your lovely wife?


----------



## gringogranny18

I made a quick trip from Guadalajara to TJ (we stayed about one mile from Rosarito) in February and was very impressed with what we experienced. Predictably, many aspects of the culture there are no different from any other city in Mexico. What really impressed me (aside from the wonderful breeze coming in from the ocean) was the condition of the roads! A far cry from all the pot holes, uneven patching etc that one experiences in cities further from the border. And being able to cross the border to shop would be a bonus financially. If I weren't living in GDL to be close to my granddaughters I would seriously consider TJ.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> So, Alan, which one is your lovely wife?


You didn´t think I sat outside the OXXO 2 blocks from my ex house in Mexicali under one of the umbrellas for hours daily just waiting for someone to chat with? Did you? Baja has good looking girls/women everywhere on the border. On the US side as well [¨la otra lado¨]


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> You're lucky, then. But since FHBOY is somewhere in his sixties, I believe, it's no surprise that the transition from sea level to Ajijic-level has been more difficult for him than it was for you in your forties.


Not necessarily. Age can have little to do with the adjustment. Physical and/or health condition might be the more important considerations. I think many expats do a lot more walking when living in and visiting Mexico than they do at home or back in their country of origin. And in the central highlands and other parts of Mexico that can mean maneuvering streets with widely varying gradations. An out-of-shape person who smokes or who is taking various medications will, on one extreme, probably have much greater difficulty adjusting to altitude differences ... no matter the person's age. I take 6/7 pills daily for various medical issues including blood pressure. Medications I didn't take at 40, or 50. I haven't experienced problems or uncomfortableness during visits at higher altitudes in Mexico the older I've gotten as a result of taking the medications or for any other reason, however. The luck of the draw, I suppose.


----------



## terrybahena

FHBOY maybe you could make a trip and check out more of Baja than just Rosarito. And crossing the border in Tijuana takes about 4 hours going north....but I think Alan said San Ysidro so not sure about that crossing. 

Anyway I also need to be near the ocean, but if you remember we were quite south and the heat/humidty was killing me ha ha. We are only a couple of hours south of Rosarito (about 20 miles south of Ensenada) and very happy here. There are American enclaves all over the place if that's what you're looking for. I have only been south as far as San Quitin, but I know there's lot of towns. For me, not sure being on top of the border is a great thing.....anyway lots to check out, so take a trip- this is our third (and hopefully final) stop in our adventure in Mexico! Have fun!


----------



## TundraGreen

terrybahena said:


> FHBOY maybe you could make a trip and check out more of Baja than just Rosarito. And crossing the border in Tijuana takes about 4 hours going north....but I think Alan said San Ysidro so not sure about that crossing.
> 
> Anyway I also need to be near the ocean, but if you remember we were quite south and the heat/humidty was killing me ha ha. We are only a couple of hours south of Rosarito (about 20 miles south of Ensenada) and very happy here. There are American enclaves all over the place if that's what you're looking for. I have only been south as far as San Quitin, but I know there's lot of towns. For me, not sure being on top of the border is a great thing.....anyway lots to check out, so take a trip- this is our third (and hopefully final) stop in our adventure in Mexico! Have fun!


San Ysidro and Tijuana are the same crossing. San Ysidro is the name of the US community just across the border from Tijuana. There is another crossing a few kilometers to the east at Otay.


----------



## terrybahena

Ah ok- then sorry but NO WAY it takes an hour to cross the border. Many of the people who live around me cross, some with regular frequency, and just a few weeks ago a couple visiting us...and it took them 4 hours. Unless of course you're talking about coming IN to Mexico, it's a mess and can take hours...oh well if you go around 1am it might be better. Next week I'm going up to San Diego to fly to northern Ca to see my kids, and I'll be going over to Tecate which many times is just an hour.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Border crossing wait times for San Ysidro (Tijuana) - Graphs


Border crossing wait times for Otay Mesa (Passenger) - Graphs 


I have crossed both Otay and San Ysidro recently and for 35 years and wait on avergae about 1 hour the last few years. I use Otay more. I have a US passport card and can get into the ready lanes and save time. When with my wife we cannot use the ready lanes. 

Also if you know what time is easiest to cross you plan ahead. Another thing is to know when to use the west entrance lanes at San Ysidro and when to use the east entrance lanes for faster crossing. I haven´t been stuck for 4 hours crossing in 15 years or so. Once a few years ago 2 1/2 hours on a Sunday.


Check both crossings and their statistics in the above links to get a better idea of what you are dealing with.

IMO The best way is to take the TJ - Rosarito libre all the way to the Otay crossing from Rosarito.


----------



## AlanMexicali

terrybahena said:


> Ah ok- then sorry but NO WAY it takes an hour to cross the border. Many of the people who live around me cross, some with regular frequency, and just a few weeks ago a couple visiting us...and it took them 4 hours. Unless of course you're talking about coming IN to Mexico, it's a mess and can take hours...oh well if you go around 1am it might be better. Next week I'm going up to San Diego to fly to northern Ca to see my kids, and I'll be going over to Tecate which many times is just an hour.


I don´t recommend Tecate for several reasons.

1. They have nothing to do during the week and sometimes will give you a good workover, not pleasant.

2. It is a long drive to get there from TJ. IF you plan to take the Ensenada - Tecate highway it is tedious and boring.

3. It is even a longer drive on a slow curvey 2 lane highway though no mans land in the hills to get to El Cajon once you cross and then a 25 mile drive to get to the airport. The driver will be exhausted.

All adds up to a of couple hours extra and a lot of gas for nothing. 


Taking the Corredor Ensenada - Tijuana 2000 from Potopla and exiting on Hwy 2 west once entering conjested traffic in Otay to the Otay crossing is my suggestion.

I´ve done all of them several times.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Other tips when crossing:

1. Get a US passport card and take advantage of Ready Lanes. They have them inside the pedestrian lines also.

2. When lining up at the San Yisdro crossing always stay in the far left lane, don´t lane switch all the time. The left lane turns into the Ready Lanes when getting to the "fan out" and moves much faster.

3. Using the Otay crossing don´t go all the way back to the start. Use Belles Artes Bl. and come from the west near Hwy. 2 west that passes the airport. I feel it is 5 blocks west of the bridge the Otay crossing lanes are on top of. 

Anyway you are on Belles Artes coming from the west and cross under the overpass and make a U Turn at the first light where the OXXO is on the left side of the Bl. Take the second right turn, the first is the Sentri lane, about 30 feet apart, up the ramp onto the lanes lined up to cross. Immediately butt your way into the far left lane [this takes a bit of nerve but is doable] where it fans out to the Ready Lanes later on. 

Some vehicles will be waiting sometime to get this far if they used the entrance way back where you are "told" to enter to cross the border. Not necessary. Nothing illegal about this.


----------



## drope

I am older than fhboy and going from 1200 ft to 5200 ft only affected me for about 4 weeks. I only have use of 2/3 of my lungs and other med problems that affect breathing and I am fine at this elevation. I have indulged in sports on occasion.


----------



## Ajijic Lady

Ajijic has a huge advantage IMO since it is a very walkable village. Rosarito and Ensenada areas are mostly suburban; you have to drive just about anywhere. Wholly different atmosphere than Ajijic.


----------



## FHBOY

I suppose that either location has it's pluses and minuses. If you live in the village, if that is your choice of lifestyle, then the lady from Ajijic is absolutely correct. If you want to walk to get anywhere, you can. The downside for many for that convenience is the noise and congestion.

And Ajijic indeed has near-in and far-out driving suburb (using the term loosely) and there too it is a matter of how and where you wish to live. In general these "outlying" areas, none further than 15 minutes from anywhere in the village offer a bit more room, less noise, better views and, yes moe air circulation and, unfortunately for some, access to private transportation or an "on-call taxi", I jest. Some who live in these "outlying areas" choose to walk, a lot.

Personal choice has also to do with where and how you came to be here. A lot of people, boomers specifically and many Greatest Gen's moved out of cities to nearby and, for some, far away suburbs of urban centers, so the idea of a car to get around society is not too new.

What I am saying is the choice of where to live is way too personal, there is not one answer. I live in an "outlying" areas from Ajijic Centro. It takes me, by car, about 15 minutes to get to the other side of town, and based on my previous lifestyle, that is no big deal. On the other hand, having spent some time living in Centro (not much I will admit) I found it not to my liking. 

How does this pertain to my inquiry into life in Rosarito Beach? I'm not sure. The prospect of having a "car" economy does not seem, at least right now with no visits yet to the place, to phase me. Maybe I'm used to hopping in my car and going...that's just the way I live.

But, input is good, individual thoughts and opinions keeps one's mind sharp to Q & A. We will visit Rosarito at the end of September for a week. Let's see if, when I review this thread at that time, I still agree with myself.

Gracias to y'all.


----------



## lagoloo

Ajijic village can be noisy and congested, or not. If you find a spot on one of the quieter streets within walking distance to town and the lake as well, you have the best of both worlds: peace and quiet as well as convenience. There are no buses or regular commercial traffic on my street so very little noise at all. We have off street parking, so that takes care of the car matter.

Naturally, such spots are somewhat rare and often require extensive work to bring them up to the kind of place where everything plumbing and electric-wise is working, but if you pour enough time and money into a project.....everything is possible.
Patience, lots of patience, is also on the menu.


----------



## terrybahena

Check out Ensenada when you come....it's less than 2 hours south of Rosarito, has a good feel to it. We don't live in Ensenada....we did end up in an expat neighborhood for the first time (good or bad), and we are a little south but along the bay. I'm super happy with the climate here.


----------



## AlanMexicali

terrybahena said:


> Check out Ensenada when you come....it's less than 2 hours south of Rosarito, has a good feel to it. We don't live in Ensenada....we did end up in an expat neighborhood for the first time (good or bad), and we are a little south but along the bay. I'm super happy with the climate here.


Nuevo perfil director policía Rosarito


"Silvano Abarca, the new police chief meets the confidence tests , is endorsed by the state government and the Ministry of Defence, and takes into account the views of the business sector."


The out of control crime spree in Rosarito might be coming to an end sometime soon. The mayor has forced out the corrupt pólice chief and he resigned today.


----------



## DWhitchurch

terrybahena said:


> Ah ok- then sorry but NO WAY it takes an hour to cross the border. Many of the people who live around me cross, some with regular frequency, and just a few weeks ago a couple visiting us...and it took them 4 hours. Unless of course you're talking about coming IN to Mexico, it's a mess and can take hours...oh well if you go around 1am it might be better. Next week I'm going up to San Diego to fly to northern Ca to see my kids, and I'll be going over to Tecate which many times is just an hour.


Get a Sentri card. Rarely spent more than 5 minutes in line I plan my trips so as not to cross at peak time.


----------



## adoborepublic

*Crossing TJ by foot*

Allan, how about crossing Tijuana by foot? Any info you can share? We're going to visit family in LA mid-August but my plan is to leave everyone in LA, while I cross to TJ. I'm only taking the bus, no transportation, so every move will be on public transport from LA. 

Any advise on where to find budget hotels across the border? I'm also planning to go to Rosarito to have a look - is it better to stay in Rosarito or Tijuana? It's my first time to be in Baja CAlifornia, most of my time in Mexico is either Cancun or Riviera Maya, so please be easy on me. Thanks all.


----------



## adoborepublic

AlanMexicali said:


> Border crossing wait times for San Ysidro (Tijuana) - Graphs
> 
> 
> Border crossing wait times for Otay Mesa (Passenger) - Graphs


Great info! Might be useful planning what time or day to cross. Thanks, Allan.


----------



## TundraGreen

adoborepublic said:


> Allan, how about crossing Tijuana by foot? Any info you can share? We're going to visit family in LA mid-August but my plan is to leave everyone in LA, while I cross to TJ. I'm only taking the bus, no transportation, so every move will be on public transport from LA.
> 
> Any advise on where to find budget hotels across the border? I'm also planning to go to Rosarito to have a look - is it better to stay in Rosarito or Tijuana? It's my first time to be in Baja California, most of my time in Mexico is either Cancun or Riviera Maya, so please be easy on me. Thanks all.


Crossing into Mexico on foot at Tijuana is easy. In the eight or ten times I have done it, there was never a line, they never stopped me for the green/red button and no one ever asked for my visa or passport. Going north is a different story. There was always a long wait. According to the plots Allan linked to, I should have been doing it at 2 am any day except Sunday.

You probably know this but by public transport from LA, you would take the Coaster to San Diego, then the San Diego trolley to San Ysidro, walk across the border, then walk a few blocks to Paseo Centenario Tijuana, catch a Blue Line local bus to the Terminal de Autobuses. From there you can get a bus to anywhere in Mexico.


----------



## adoborepublic

TundraGreen said:


> Crossing into Mexico on foot at Tijuana is easy. In the eight or ten times I have done it, there was never a line, they never stopped me for the green/red button and no one ever asked for my visa or passport. Going north is a different story. There was always a long wait. According to the plots Allan linked to, I should have been doing it at 2 am any day except Sunday.
> 
> You probably know this but by public transport from LA, you would take the Coaster to San Diego, then the San Diego trolley to San Ysidro, walk across the border, then walk a few blocks to Paseo Centenario Tijuana, catch a Blue Line local bus to the Terminal de Autobuses. From there you can get a bus to anywhere in Mexico.


Actually I don't know how to yet, so, this is really a good starting point. Thanks very much. I'm writing it down on my notes.


----------

